# Schaltaugen: Diese sind lieferbar



## Michael_GT (19. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute,

da ja ziemlich oft nach Schaltaugen gefragt wird hab ich hier mal unsere Lieferbaren aufgelistet. Bitte vergleicht die Zeichnung mit eurem benötigtem Schaltauge, bei der Beschreibung sind nicht alle Modelle aufgeführt. Mit der Artikelnummer könnt ihr das Teil dann bequem bei einem GT bzw. Epple Händler bestellen. 

Findet ihr das passende Ersatzauge nicht auf der Zeichnung, dann ist es durch uns auch nicht bestellbar. Bitte wendet euch dann an www.betd.co.uk oder andere Quellen.

Ich hoffe, das hilft euch weiter. 







Grüße von Michael


----------



## Chaka-Checka (20. Mai 2003)

sind die Preise jeweils rechts unten in Euro?

edit: ups, seh grad dass alles in deutsch geschrieben is... also werdens wohl euro sein..na hoffentlich geht das schaltauge bei meinem dhi nie kaputt *argh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtrider (20. August 2003)

Hi Michael_GT,

vielen Dank für deinen Thread. Ich würde ein Schaltauge benötigen. Hast du auch noch eine Händler-Liste???

Ich habe es bisher erfolglos versucht, aber vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch ein Laden, der der Teil vorrätig hat oder zes umindest besorgen kann.

Bei meiner bisherigen Suche habe ich sehr häufig von diesem Problem gehört und auch die Händler, denen ich das alte Bike andrehen wollte, haben bei diesem Thema die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen. Scheint ja eine Echte GT-Seuche zu sein?!


----------



## Michael_GT (20. August 2003)

Hi,

eine Händlersuche findest du auf unserer Homepage: www.gtusa.de

Lieferbar sind ab Ende der Woche wieder alle Modelle, sollte also kein Problem sein. 

Grüße von Michael


----------



## kingmoe (1. November 2003)

Hier gibt es noch mehr:

http://www.derailleurhanger.com/gt.htm


----------



## fusioner (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich suche dieses Schaltauge! Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Neu oder gebraucht, BITTE!

Gruß

Johannes


----------



## tiffy (3. Juni 2004)

Hey Johannes,


suchst du dieses Schaltauge immer noch??


----------



## hopmonkey (1. August 2004)

Bei der gelegenheit muss ich doch mal nach nem Schaltauge fürn '94er Zaskar LE fragen, hab unter den oben aufgeführten Links bisher nichts passendes gefunden. Hab immer noch das erste (10 Jahre alt...), welches bereits 2mal gerichtet wurde, beim letzten mal von mir selbst, daher höchstwahrscheinlich "suboptimal".   

Hilfe erwünscht.


----------



## cbk (17. August 2004)

Ich hab noch ne Quelle für Schaltaugen gefunden.

Da gibt es auch welche, die hier bis jetzt nicht zu finden waren, auch das von fusioner.

Übersicht über Schaltaugen 

Homepage des Anbieters 

Ist zwar ein englischer Händler, aber dafür kriegt man da auch Lager etc.

Ob's hilft?

Gruß, Chris Benjamin


----------



## GTFreak (20. September 2004)

Betd.co.uk ist schon gut, aber die Preise sind auch gesalzen.
Ich habe mir von Epple ein Schaltauge für ein '97er Zaskar über einen Händler besorgen lassen. 
Preis war 14,95 Eur, die Qualität aber mangelhaft. Da musste man schon erheblich nacharbeiten. 

*ärger*

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## chaecker (25. September 2004)

Hi fusioner,

das gleiche Schaltauge habe ich auch längere Zeit gesucht. BETD hat sich ewig nicht auf meine mails geantwortet.
Günstig und gut bekommst du es bei dem Besitzer der Downhillstrecke Todtnau. Herr Wiesendahl oder so kennt sich da aus. Schau auf der Homepage dort nach.
Viel Erlolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## landy109 (25. September 2004)

Hallo Leutz,
ich suche auch schon länger ein neues Schaltauge für einen 8-10 Jahre alten Gary Fischer Z2 Y-Rahmen.
Werd gleich mal ein Bild machen. Vielleicht kann jemand helfen.
Gruß
landy109


----------



## Regengott (6. März 2005)

Guckt mal,  passt das in mein I-Drive???

http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_46.html


GT kann nämlich nicht liefern         

Regengott


----------



## Regengott (8. März 2005)

Nr3 von dem Link, bitte helft mir , hab keinen bock mehr zu fuß zu gehen

Regengott


----------



## -lupo- (8. März 2005)

Regengott schrieb:
			
		

> Nr3 von dem Link, bitte helft mir , hab keinen bock mehr zu fuß zu gehen
> 
> Regengott



Hey;

der sieht dem orig. GT-Teil schon wirklich sehr ähnlich; es könnte klappen! Es kann sein, dass man da ein wenig nachfeilen muss, aber ich denke, irgendwie würde das schon gehen.


----------



## Regengott (9. März 2005)

Frage ist vor allem, ob die Gewinde und der Abstand der Gewinde voneinander gleich sind, die kann mann nämlich nicht mal eben so umfeilen!

Danke Regengott


----------



## -lupo- (9. März 2005)

Regengott schrieb:
			
		

> Frage ist vor allem, ob die Gewinde und der Abstand der Gewinde voneinander gleich sind, die kann mann nämlich nicht mal eben so umfeilen!
> 
> Danke Regengott


Meinst du das Gewinde wo das Schaltwerk drankommt? Es dürfte meiner Meinung nach nicht allzuviel was ändern wenn es nicht 100%ig wie beim Orifinal ist; was du aber machen kannst, ist dem Onlineshop die Masse von deinem kaputten Ausfallende mitzuteilen und fragen, ob sie die nicht mit dem aus ihrem Angebot vergleichen könnten; ich denke dass du dann wenigstens einen richtigen Anhaltspunkt hättest.

Ansonsten kannst du bei BETD.co.uk nachschauen, die haben sicher welche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regengott (19. März 2005)

Das Schaltauge von www.trialmarkt.de passt 100%-ig (und ist 5 billiger  )
kann jetzt endlich wieder fahren   

Regengott


----------



## -lupo- (20. März 2005)

Regengott schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schaltauge von www.trialmarkt.de passt 100%-ig (und ist 5 billiger  )
> kann jetzt endlich wieder fahren
> 
> Regengott



Hey, 

Danke für diese "Berichterstattung"; ist gut zu wissen!


----------



## fuxxx (4. Januar 2006)

*hallo ihr kann mir mal bitte einer sagen wo man ein schaltauge bestellen kann ohne kredit karte?? oder wo ich nen GT händler in NRW finden kann ich blick hier voll nicht durch und brauche dringend nen schaltauge für mein GT tempest!!! und zwar das was oben in der liste an 2. stelle steht!!!*


----------



## Labermaschine (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo ,

das Schaltauge kannst du von mir haben - ist ein Original von GT und nagelneu und kostet dich inklusive Versand im der Luftpolstertasche als Grossbrief 14,99 Euro - Zahlung per Vorkasse als Überweisung.
Hast du Interesse so mail mir unter [email protected] deine Adresse - im Gegenzug kommen die KTO Daten. Wenn alles klappt hast hast du es Samstag schon bei dir ..

Hier auch ein Link zum Vergleich des von mir angebotenen :



			http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7209224027&rd


----------



## Trude (7. April 2006)

Hallo 
hier gibts auch ein Schaltauge leider ohne Abbildung 
Die haben auch Zaskar Rahmen und andere Ersatzteile...

bei www.derailleurhanger.com kann mann auch per Paypal zahlen einfach ne mail an [email protected] reagiert auch schnell


----------



## tt-dyna (1. Mai 2006)

(Mein erster thread)

Mal einen Tip an alle:

Schraubt die Dinger mit einer leicht angesägten Alu-Kettenblattschraube fest und nehmt euch eine Ersatzschraube mit, die reisst dann bei Überlastung ab. Das hat mich in den letzten Jahren schon 2x gerettet.

Grüsse !


----------



## Oh-Markus (31. Juli 2006)

Hi hi,
ich habe es schon im Suchen Forum versucht http://Suche GT Schaltauge.
Hat jemand ein GT Schaltauge vom Zaskar Bj. 96 übrig. Ich habe bei hibike.de zwei bestellt, allerdings haben die eine Lieferzeit von 3 Wochen.
Und 3 Wochen ohne Bike ist schon ziemlich lange.

Markus


----------



## Trude (1. August 2006)

Bestell bei www.derailleurhanger.com da hast es in ner Woche spätestens


----------



## daniel77 (6. September 2006)

@Michael_GT

passt das Schaltauge für das I-drive (0791.6400) auch an ein Zaskar Team 2005?
Falls nicht woher beziehen?


----------



## daniel77 (9. September 2006)

Regengott schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_46.html




 #3 passt auch in 2005er Zaskar Team. 

Der Hersteller Support beschränkt sich bei GT leider auf den Verweiß auf "angebliche" GT-Händler die sich dann als Moped-Händler herausstellen und nach eigener Aussage noch nie Fahrräder verkauft haben  
War schon sehr verwundert das die Firma Epple mir in meiner Umgebung 6 angebliche GT-Händler genannt hat, von denen aber *keiner* jemals GT geführt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (9. September 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> #3 passt auch in 2005er Zaskar Team.
> 
> Der Hersteller Support beschränkt sich bei GT leider auf den Verweiß auf "angebliche" GT-Händler die sich dann als Moped-Händler herausstellen und nach eigener Aussage noch nie Fahrräder verkauft haben
> War schon sehr verwundert das die Firma Epple mir in meiner Umgebung 6 angebliche GT-Händler genannt hat, von denen aber *keiner* jemals GT geführt hat.



Aber wenn das - auch ohne, dass sie Räder verkaufen - offizielle Epple-Händler sind, sollten sie die Teile doch (nach einem kurzen Telefonat mit Epple) bestellen können.


----------



## pillehille (9. September 2006)

ich hab mal nen vorschlag an GT
vllt baut ihr euch mal in Deutschland ein größeres ersatzteillager und bunkert da mal ein paar schaltaugen ,

meinem bruder ist seins gefreckt und er hat 3 Monate(!!!) auf ein neues gewartet
das schaltauge hat sein händler aber auch nur durch zufall auf der eurobike gesehen und von nem komplettrad abmontiert!!!
laut GT gab es diese schaltaugen erst wieder im Oktober oder November


----------



## salzbrezel (9. September 2006)

Hallo, 
ein wenig erschrocken durch genau dieses Thema hier bin ich im letzten Jahr (da sah es um GT noch etwas schlechter aus) mal los um ein Schaltauge fÃ¼r ein Zaskar zu besorgen. Ich brauchte keins, habe mir aber ziemliche Sorgen um meins gemacht (etwas "rauherer" Fahrstil). Weil ich nicht ewig ohne rumsitzen wollte, wenn mal was passiert, habe ich versucht eins zu bekommen.
Ich habe genau einen Anlauf gebraucht. Bin zu einem HÃ¤ndler von dem ich wusste, dass er vor Ewigkeiten (lang vor der Pleite) mit GT gehandelt hat. Der war super hilfsbereit, hat eine Liste mit Schaltaugen runtergeladen (woher weiÃ ich nicht), hat es mir bestellt und nach zwei Tagen war es fÃ¼r 19,90â¬ in meinen HÃ¤nden.
Ich war sehr erstaunt darÃ¼ber, denke aber nun auch, dass es nicht unmÃ¶glich ist eins zu bekommen.

GruÃ...
Philip


----------



## daniel77 (10. September 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ein wenig erschrocken durch genau dieses Thema hier bin ich im letzten Jahr (da sah es um GT noch etwas schlechter aus) mal los um ein Schaltauge für ein Zaskar zu besorgen. Ich brauchte keins, habe mir aber ziemliche Sorgen um meins gemacht (etwas "rauherer" Fahrstil). Weil ich nicht ewig ohne rumsitzen wollte, wenn mal was passiert, habe ich versucht eins zu bekommen.
> Ich habe genau einen Anlauf gebraucht. Bin zu einem Händler von dem ich wusste, dass er vor Ewigkeiten (lang vor der Pleite) mit GT gehandelt hat. Der war super hilfsbereit, hat eine Liste mit Schaltaugen runtergeladen (woher weiß ich nicht), hat es mir bestellt und nach zwei Tagen war es für 19,90 in meinen Händen.
> Ich war sehr erstaunt darüber, denke aber nun auch, dass es nicht unmöglich ist eins zu bekommen.
> ...




Nein unmöglich ist es auf keinen Fall, aber über GT/Epple jedenfalls sehr kompliziert, da man bei Epple direkt keine bestellen kann und die (zumindest mir) genannten Händler keine liefern/bestellen konnten.

Bei der Firma Trialmarkt jedoch muß ich mich sehr für die schnelle Lieferung bedanken. Am Mittwochabend ist mein Schaltauge abgerissen (am Sonntag gehts ab an den Lago), Donnerstagmorgen Schaltauge #3 bei Trialmarkt geordert, Freitagmorgen Schaltauge im Briefkasten, Tremalzotour mit meinem Zaskar gerettet  
Das alles für schlappe 10 + 2 Versandkosten und Bezahlung auf Rechnung, sehr zu empfehlen der Laden


----------



## Mr.T (10. September 2006)

Hallo Ich habe hier bei mir schon lange ein GT Schaltauge rumliegen das ich nun endlich bei ebay reingestellt habe. ich hoffe das gilt jetzt nicht als Schleichwerbung- ich weiß auch nicht ob es wirklich eines der "ganz seltenen" ist. Wenn das gegen die Guten Sitten des Forums verstöst tut´s mir leid und mein Post darf gerne gelöscht werden.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=009&item=190030017409&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1
Gruß
T:


----------



## Trude (21. September 2006)

Und wieder ein Schaltauge bei ebay
orginal Text "Zur Versteigerung steht hier ein neues Schaltauge für GT Bikes (verschieden Modelle wie Zaskar LE, Avalanche)"

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Schaltauge-Za...ryZ77613QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nur das keine Verdächtigungen aufkommen ich hab nichts damit zu tun  
Ist auch nicht grad billig


----------



## kingmoe (21. September 2006)

Trude schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Schaltauge bei ebay
> orginal Text "Zur Versteigerung steht hier ein neues Schaltauge für GT Bikes (verschieden Modelle wie Zaskar LE, Avalanche)"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Schaltauge-Za...ryZ77613QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, liegt das Startgebot über dem Händlerpreis!


----------



## Mr.T (26. September 2006)

Da war meins ja wohl geradezu ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## buerschjen (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich benötige die Befestigungsschraube für das Schaltauge an meinem LTS. Nachfragen bei örtlichen Händlern waren leider ohne Erfolg (wohne halt auf dem Land, da gibt es keinen Laden wo jemand sitzt, der sich wenigstens halbwegs auskennt). Wer weis wo ich eine solche Schraube herbekommen könnte.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (7. Oktober 2006)

meiner meinung nahc ist das ne einfach kettenblattschraube die jeder radladen der sich auch nur halbwegs auskennt erkennen und haben sollte. wenn nicht such schleunigst das weite.


----------



## buerschjen (8. Oktober 2006)

Dann werd ich mich wohl die 50 km nach Mainz aufmachen und einen gescheiten Fahrradhändler suchen. Kint, danke nochmal für den Tip mit der Kettenblattschraube, jetzt wo du es sagst bin ich auch der Meinung es solte die gleiche sein.

Danke sagt Stefan


----------



## Kint (9. Oktober 2006)

du willst wegen einer kettenblattschraube 50km fahren ? nicht dein ernst oder ? wenn doch, sach mir deine adresse haste ü-morgen im briefkasten eine...


----------



## buerschjen (10. Oktober 2006)

Danke für das Angebot, hab aber nächste Woche in Mainz was zu tun und werd mir die Schraube dort besorgen. Ist aber trotzdem traurig, daß die ortsansässigen EXPERTEN nicht auch auf die Idee mit der Kettenblattschraube gekommen sind obwohl ich denen das Altteil gezeigt habe. Was will man von Fahrradshops erwarten in denen nur Baumarkträder verkauft werden. Die guten Shops haben leider im laufe der Jahre zugemacht und ich muss mir meine Ersatzteile jetzt von ausserhalb oder aus dem Netz besorgen.
Schade drum!
Trotzdem sagt Stefan Danke


----------



## nico. (6. März 2007)

hallo,
das Schaltauge meines GT Backwoods hat sich vor kurzem verabschiedet und nun suche ich händeringend nach Ersatz. Laut der ersten Seite müsste es das 0791.6400 sein. Der Post ist wiederum von 2003. Wenn mir wer helfen könnte, wäre ich durchaus dankbar.


----------



## Kint (6. März 2007)

nico. schrieb:


> hallo,
> das Schaltauge meines GT Backwoods hat sich vor kurzem verabschiedet und nun suche ich händeringend nach Ersatz. Laut der ersten Seite müsste es das 0791.6400 sein. Der Post ist wiederum von 2003. Wenn mir wer helfen könnte, wäre ich durchaus dankbar.



an epple wenden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micki260 (13. März 2007)

Hi, 
habe mal auf der Trailmarkt.de Seite nach einen passenden Schaltauge für mein 93 er Zaskar nachgeschaut, und ich finde das sie schon etwas anders ausschauen als die Orginalen.
Die GT Vertragshändler in Hamburg haben nämlich irgendwie Schwierigkeiten mir das passende Schaltauge zu bestellen,warum auch immer.
Nun möchte ich es doch mal bei Trailmarkt.de versuchen, nur wie gesagt sehen die Schaltaugen etwas anders aus.

 nein bitte fragt mich nicht nach einem Foto,habe eins bin aber zu blöd es zu verkleinern... ;-)


----------



## kingmoe (13. März 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Die GT Vertragshändler in Hamburg haben nämlich irgendwie Schwierigkeiten mir das passende Schaltauge zu bestellen,warum auch immer.



Bei wem warst du? Schick mir mal eine PN oder Mail ;-)


----------



## cleiende (14. März 2007)

Auch nicht schlecht: Ebay France
Klick

Ferner findest Du auch noch was beim kleinen Laden


----------



## -lupo- (14. März 2007)

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung was GT-Teile angeht beim kleinen Laden? Habe da nicht gerade schmeichelhafte Meinungen gelesen.


----------



## Muckelchen (14. März 2007)

Hallo Lupo!

Hab dort ein GT-Trikot und  2 Schaltaugen für mein GT bestellt. 
Ist nach einer Woche da gewesen (mit Vorkasse). Also absolut keine Probleme.

Muckelchen


----------



## riko35 (26. März 2007)

Hi,

Habe deinen Beitrag vom 19.05.03 gelesen _Diese sind lieferbar_. Bräuchte ein Schaltauge für mein GT Avalanche und zwar das auf deinem Skizzenzettel  mit Nr.:  0791.6300!!
Hast du noch Zugriff auf diese Teile?

Ciao´riko35


----------



## LLcoolfreak (11. April 2007)

Weiß vielleicht jemand welches Schaltauge ich für ein 92er Stahl Avalanche benötige, bei meinem Rahmen war ledier keines dabei!  
Oder könnte mir evtl jemand eines leihen oder das Teil ausmessen, aufzeichen und bemaßen, dann könnte ich ca. 10Stück fertigen lassen!


----------



## Kint (12. April 2007)

zwei schrauben. wenn nicht über epple dann über derailleurhanger. com oder die bucht...


----------



## GT-Man (20. April 2007)

Bei Stadler gibts noch GT Schaltaugen für 14,90 Euro (für die etwas moderneren GTs), die unter dem Namen Epple geführt werden:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche noch ein Schaltauge für nen 2000er Aggressor Rahmen. Vielleicht hat noch jemand was rumliegen? 

Sieht so aus: Vorderseite







Hinterseite:





oder von betd.co.uk (Hanger No.2):





oder hier:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...ailArtikel=1&ArtikelID=8647&wahlbild=1&sortby=

Wollt nur nicht gleich dort bestellen, ich hab nicht so gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht. Vielleicht kann ja jemand aushelfen. Wäre nett.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (19. Mai 2007)

Suche dringend folgendes Schaltauge :




Bei www.derailleurhanger.com ist es vorhanden. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen bzl. Lieferzeiten ????

Oder vielleicht noch besser, kennt jemand eine andere "schnelle" Quelle ????

Danke Euch,

Koni


----------



## kingmoe (20. Mai 2007)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Suche dringend folgendes Schaltauge :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst auch hier mal fragen, da haben ja schon einige hier erfolgreich bestellt.

www.betd.co.uk


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2007)

Betd ist wirklich schnell. Hatte dort die Trunion-Chips bestellt und nach 2 oder 3 Tagen waren sie da. Von den Versandkosten ging es auch. Die verschicken diese Kleinigkeiten als Brief.


----------



## KONI-DU (20. Mai 2007)

Danke für den Tip, doch leider finde ich mein Schaltauge nicht im Angebot


----------



## kingmoe (20. Mai 2007)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, doch leider finde ich mein Schaltauge nicht im Angebot



Da steht doch, dass man für GT anfragen soll, sie hätten 9 verschiedene!


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2007)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, doch leider finde ich mein Schaltauge nicht im Angebot



Schaue hier:

https://www.betd.co.uk/product_list.asp?CategoryID=100


----------



## KONI-DU (20. Mai 2007)

Danke  
Werde mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## oldschooler (14. Juni 2007)

solch ein doublebolt hätte ich noch neu hier.

meins hat allerdings noch eine öse für nen gepäckträger.... 
passt an mein terramoto bj. 93/94....


----------



## illstuff (8. April 2008)

Hi
Ich suche ein Schaltauge für mein Ruckus DJ von 2007. Leider hab ich auch nie gesehen wie das Schaltauge aussieht(war zum Single Speed umgebaut) dann könnte ich wenigstens noch vergleichen bei den shops die hier aufgeführt sind. Passen da vielleicht auch die Schaltaugen von den anderen Ruckus oder von anderen Modellen.Weiss jemand wo ich das kriegen kann? Oder vielleicht einen Shop in München der das bestellt?
Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (9. April 2008)

Diesem Bild nach zu urteilen sieht es aus, wie das 2008er DH. Das bekommst du hier: http://www.derailleurhanger.com.

Was meinen denn die anderen dazu?


----------



## illstuff (9. April 2008)

Ja genau das ist es. Wäre das dann der Hanger #288?


----------



## kingmoe (21. Mai 2008)

Auch interessant, kannte ich noch gar nicht. Notfallschaltauge für viele Rahmen. Besser, als zu Fuß nach Hause...

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=4523&osCsid=fr9lvblgdue921hvf3dp21mla4


----------



## GT-TEAM (22. Mai 2008)

illstuff schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich suche ein Schaltauge für mein Ruckus DJ von 2007. Leider hab ich auch nie gesehen wie das Schaltauge aussieht(war zum Single Speed umgebaut) dann könnte ich wenigstens noch vergleichen bei den shops die hier aufgeführt sind. Passen da vielleicht auch die Schaltaugen von den anderen Ruckus oder von anderen Modellen.Weiss jemand wo ich das kriegen kann? Oder vielleicht einen Shop in München der das bestellt?
> Danke schon mal



du bekommst bei jedem epple bike parts händler die gt schaltaugen. das händlerverzeichnis bekommst du bei den einzelen marken epple-bikes.de oder kreidler.net oder fahrradmanufaktur.de. generell kann jeder fahrradhändler schaltaugen bestellen. das gt händlerverzeichnis habe ich hier bereits in einem anderen thread eingestellt. dein schaltauge sollte die artikelnummer 32004 haben und müsste das gleich sein wie das i drive 7.


----------



## [email protected]!t (2. Juni 2008)

welch ehre !!

spiegel.de verlinkt auf diesen thread 

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,557052,00.html


----------



## Backfisch (2. Juni 2008)

Der fleissige Netzwelt-Journalist hat wohl einfach mountainbike schaltaugen lieferbar gegoogelt.

Woraus man Artikel basteln kann ist echt immer wieder interessant. Wahrscheinlich ist gerade "Weltohneproblemetag" gewesen. Wenn er nun zu jedem Ersatzteil (wofür auch immer) so einen Artikel verfasst, dann ist er bis zur Rente abgesichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist gerade "Weltohneproblemetag" gewesen.



sommerloch nennt man das in journalistensprech....


----------



## ben14 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich brauche für mein Zaskar LE Jahrgang '97 auch ein neues Schaltauge,wie finde ich heraus, das ich das richtige kaufe, wie finde ich die Nummer raus?


----------



## insanerider (25. August 2008)

Habe soeben ein Schaltauge bei www.schaltauge.com bestellt, Versand wird noch am gleichn Tag zugesagt, Preis ist OK, wenn auch nicht billig (20 Euro plus Versand), die Beratung hervorragend. Kann ich also nur lobend erwähnen....

Daniel


----------



## Syborg (3. September 2008)

Heute ist mein Schaltauge für mein 96er LTS aus USA gekommen. Zusammen mit ein paar GT Decals die ich noch gebraucht hab. Felnzo rocks !!

Hier der Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/1-NOS-VINTAGE-MT...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14 

Kann ich jedem empfehlen !!! Geht schnell und alles ohne Zoll


----------



## OHS-core (25. September 2008)

Für Schaltaugen auch zu empfehlen:

www.schaltauge.com

Habe da gestern telefonisch 2 Schaltaugen für das Zaskar LE von 2005 bestellt, heute waren sie da. Das Beste: Keine Kreditkarte, keine Vorabüberweisung und keine Nachnahme, bei der Lieferung ist ne Rechnung dabei,  dann haste 3 Tage Zeit zum Überweisen.  Kurz- Kein Risiko


----------



## ben14 (26. September 2008)

Danke für den Tip!!


----------



## komimi (9. April 2009)

Bei Komimi.de gibt es gute Schaltaugen aus Flugzeug Aluminium - CNS gefräst.

Hier eine Auswahl der Fahrradtypen die alleine mit dem D16 - Schaltauge bedient werden können:

*MARIN, K2, TREK, SCHWINN, UNIVEGA, FOCUS, BIANCHI, KTM...* 
KONA Modelle: 
2006-07 - mehrere Modelle 

2005 - Lanai, Hahanna, Fire MTN, Blast, Cinder Cone, Caldera, Kula, Kula Deluxe, Hoss, Hoss Deluxe, Shred, Scrap, Stuff, Kikapu, Kikapu Deluxe, King Kikapu, King (Rahmen), Dawg, Dawg dee-lux, Dawg Primo, Coiler, Coiler dee-lux, Coiler primo, Stinky, Stinky dee-lux, Stab, Jake, Dew, Dew deluxe, DR Dew, Makena, Hula, Stuff JR 

2004 - Blast, Caldera, Cinder Cone, Coiler, Coiler Dee-Lux, Dawg, Dawg Dee-Lux, Dawg Primo, Dawgmatic, Dew, Dew Deluxe, Dr Dew, Fire Mountain, Hoss, Hoss Deluxe, Hula, Jake, Jake the Snake, Kikapu, Kikapu Deluxe, King Kikapu, Kula, Kula Deluxe, Kula Primo, Lanai, Major Jake, Makena, Roast, Scrap, Shred, Stab, Stinky, Stinky Dee-Lux, Stinky Jr, Stinky Primo, Stuff, Stuff Jr, The King . 

2003 - Aloha, Aloha Deluxe, Blast, Caldera, Chute, Cinder Cone, Dawg, Dawg Dee-Lux, Dawg Primo, Dawgmatic, Dr Dew, Fire Mountain, Hahanna, Hula, Jake the Snake, Kahuna, Kahuna Deluxe, Kikapu, Kikapu Deluxe, King Kikapu, Kula, Kula Deluxe, Kula Primo, Lanai, Makena, Mokomoko, Manomano, Nunu, Roast, Scrap, Stab, Stinky, Stinky Dee-Lux, Stinky Jr, Stinky Primo, Stuff, Stuff Jr, The King, Tiki, Tiki Deluxe 

2002 - Aloha, Aloha Deluxe, Bear, Bear Dee-Lux, Blast, Chute, Fire Mountain, Hahanna, Hoo-Ha, Hula, Kahuna, Kahuna Deluxe, Kikapu, Kikapu Deluxe, King Kikapu, Kula, Kula Deluxe, Lanai, Mokomoko, Manomano, Nunu, Pahoehoe, Roast, Stab, Stinky, Stinky Dee-Lux, Stinky Jr, Stinky Primo, Stuff, Tiki, Tiki Deluxe, Yee-Ha 

2001 - Blast, Chute, Dudu, Explosif, Jake the Snake, Kahuna, Kahuna Deluxe, Kikapu, Kikapu Deluxe, King Kikapu, Mokomoko, Manomano, Nunu, Roast, Stab, Stinky, Stinky Dee-Lux, Stinky Primo 

2000 - Dudu, Explosif, Hoo-Ha, Jake the Snake, Kikapu, Kikapu Deluxe, King Kikapu, Kula, Kula Deluxe, Mokomoko, Manomano, Muni Mula, Pahoehoe, Stab Dee-Lux, Stinky, Stinky Dee-Lux, Stinky Five, Stinky Primo 

1999 - Hoo-Ha, Jake the Snake, Kikapu, Kikapu Deluxe, King Kikapu, Kuku, Mokomoko, Manomano, Stab, Stab Dee-Lux, Stinky, Stinky Dee-Lux, Stinky Primo 

MARIN Modelle: 
Aka Marin no. 13 

2006 - bobcat trail, hawk hill/SE, palisades trail, nail trail, indian fire trial, northside trail, B-17 A-XC, wildcat trail A-XC, rocky ridge A-XC, novato, point reyes, belvedere, corte madera, sausalito, wildcat trail 24 inch 

2005 - bobcat trail, hawk hill/SE, palisades trail, nail trail, indian fire trial, northside trail, B-17 A-XC, wildcat trail A-XC, rocky ridge A-XC, novato, point reyes 

2004 - B-17 A-XC, wildcat trail A-XC, rocky ridge A-XC 

NORCO Modelle: 
Rampage, Torrent, Sasquach 

KHS Modelle: 
Easton ultra lite Rahmen 

HARO Modelle: 
2001 - Werks DSR 
2000 - Werks 

K2 Modelle: 
2000 - Zed SE/V/X, Aggro HT, Razorback HT 
1999 - Razorback HT 

TREK Modelle: 
2004 und earlier Trek Bruiser city bike 

FUJI Modelle: 
2007 - Thrill LTX, LT 1.0 - 2.0 
2006 - Nevada 1.0 
2003 Lite-3 

IRONHORSE Modelle: 
2004- WARRIOR EXPERT/ COMP/ SPORT, MAVRICK DISC 
2003- ROGUE TEAM, WARRIOR DISC, WARRIOR 

CLAUD BUTLER, OPTIMA und FALCON Modelle: 
Aka F 

SCHWINN Modelle: 
2003 - MESA / GS / GSX / SL 
Ältere S-30's 

UNIVEGA Modelle: 
2000- DS700, DS900, DS950 

BRODIE Modelle: 
Electro, Demon, Evolution, Devo, Diablo, Thumper, Holeshot, Brute 

DA BOMB Modelle: 
Mind Bomb 
xlr-8r, xlr-8 
06 - Cherry Bomb 

ORBEA Modelle: 
Scape, 29er, Lanza, und die meisten other previous MTB Rahmen 

ACCESS Modelle: 
XCL und XCL Ultra Rahmen 

DIAMONDBACK Modelle: 
2006 dirt - DB-2 
2006 cross - Sherwood pro / sport adv / sport / XC DA / XC / basic DA / basic 
2006 trekking - Wildwood pro / sport DA / sport / XC DA / XC 

FOCUS Modelle: 
Highlund 
2007 - Black Hills, Fat Boy, Big Bud 
2006 - Cariboo Peak 


ELEMENT Modelle: 
2005 - Electro-X MD-11, Proton-D MD-12 
2004 - Electrox MD-11, Proton MD-12 

BIANCHI Modelle: 
2006 - Boardwalk, Advantage, Sparta, Bergamo 

ORANGE Modelle: 
P633spa for 2006 Modelle: Gringo, G2, ev06, Crush. 
For 2007 Modelle G2, G3, ev08, Crush 


Weitere Modelle: 
2007 Merida matts sub 20 
2005 MONGOOSE tek 4 
Fausto Coppi 
Carrera Kraken cycle 
2006 MMR bull, warrior 
American Eagle 
Raleigh 
Motiv - vortex disc 
Ghost (Ghost FR7500) 
KALKHOFF 
RADEON 
CUBE 
Next 
Jeep - Jeep Cherokee Classic 26-Inch Mountain Bike 
Shogun 
Voodoo 
Pedal Power 
Red Bull 
Cinelli 
Centurion 
Viking 
Viner 
Quantec 
4Ever 
Kelly's 
Nakita 
BH 
Be one 
FLW 
Bergamont 
KTM 
Salsa - chili con crosso

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Bastieeeh (9. April 2009)

@komimi: Ich fragte mich gerade, was dein Beitrag mit GT zu tun hat. Du erwähnst nicht einmal in deinem Post konkret ein Schaltauge für ein GT. Ich war schon drauf und dran die Mods auf den Plan zu holen...
Es gibt jedoch tatsächlich ein paar Schaltaugen für GTs bei euch. Von daher nehm ich alles Vorherige zurück.


----------



## komimi (9. April 2009)

Hier der Link zu den GT Schaltaugen - ich denke dann muss der MOD nichts mehr richten, oder ?

http://www.komimi.de/index.php?forc...earch&searchparam=gt&searchcnid=&searchvendor=


----------



## tofu1000 (9. April 2009)

Ich muss wohl doch nochmal zu Stadler..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (11. April 2009)

cycle union hat ja den gt vertrieb in deutschland. es gibt dort einen teilekatalog mit ein paar hundert seiten. zwei seiten davon sind gt schaltaugen und auch einige andere typische gt teile. ihr könnt jeden fahrradhändler in deutschland danach fragen. der teilebereich von cycle union heisst epple bike parts.


----------



## HenryMorgan (15. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen , 
hat noch jemand von euch ein schaltauge für ein 99er xcr 1000 ???

hab schon unter diversen hilfreichen links geschaut ...


----------



## Wolfman LE (16. September 2009)

oder hier
http://ptp-tuningparts.com/index.php?show=119111&pt=pr&supreme Carbon Schaltauge
...wenns edel sein darf 

irgendwo gibts Schaltaugen für GT auch in alu+viele eloxfarben...muss mal schaun ob ich den link noch finde - war ein händler in israel... .


----------



## Wolfman LE (1. Oktober 2009)

...der vollständigkeit halber: http://www.pilo.co.il/


----------



## tomasius (20. September 2010)

Hi!

Gibt/ gab es dieses Schaltauge auch mit Gepäckträger-/Schutzblechöse? 







An meinem Bravado ist am linken Ausfallende eine Öse. Rechts fehlt besagtes Schaltauge.

Gruß & Dank

Tom


----------



## Kruko (20. September 2010)

Gab es






Reden wir am WE drüber


----------



## tomasius (20. September 2010)

Genial! 






Tom


----------



## mountymaus (20. September 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Genial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klär das mit Sascha ab!!!


----------



## tomasius (27. September 2010)

Hi nochmal!

Ich suche nun also das folgende Schaltauge um mit gt-heini tauschen zu können:






Hat noch jemand ein *Original*?

Alternativ nehme ich natürlich auch gerne direkt das gesuchte mit Schutzblechöse! Mein Bravado soll nämlich einen Satz Schutzbleche bekommen. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (29. September 2010)

Niemand? 

Tom


----------



## Cad2 (24. Januar 2011)

moin, suche ein schaltauge für ein tempest, bj dürfte so 96-98 sein. hat da jemand was?


----------



## gtbiker (24. Januar 2011)

Gibts bei Stadler für 15,-
Gruß


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Januar 2011)

15â¬?!! Da ist wohl mal jemand im Vertrieb hellhÃ¶rig geworden. Ich hab vor etwa zwei Jahren in der Hauptstadt 2,95â¬ bezahlt! Naja, das alte Nachfrage - Preis Spiel...


----------



## Cad2 (25. Januar 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Gibts bei Stadler für 15,-
> Gruß



ist das ein normaler shop oder gibts den auch online?


----------



## planetsmasher (25. Januar 2011)

Gute Frage. Weder Noch. Normal ist der Laden sicher net. Hat aber auch nen Online-Shop. Weiss nur net ob die alles Online haben.
Ansonsten solltest Du mit Google und den Stichworten Stadler+Berlin eigtl. alles finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (25. Januar 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> 15?!! Da ist wohl mal jemand im Vertrieb hellhörig geworden. Ich hab vor etwa zwei Jahren in der Hauptstadt 2,95 bezahlt! Naja, das alte Nachfrage - Preis Spiel...



Aber die 3,- Taler waren dann auch ein sehr guter Restekistenpreis. 

15,- ist schon lange Standard (nicht nur bei GT) und die für Fullys kosten eh noch viel mehr.


----------



## gtbiker (25. Januar 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ist das ein normaler shop oder gibts den auch online?


Sowohl als auch


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Januar 2011)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Aber die 3,- Taler waren dann auch ein sehr guter Restekistenpreis.
> 
> 15,- ist schon lange Standard (nicht nur bei GT) und die für Fullys kosten eh noch viel mehr.



Auf jeden Fall! Leider hat mir bei diesem Besuch wohl die erforderliche Weitsicht gefehlt - ansonsten hätte ich wohl gleich einen Rucksack voll mitgenommen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Januar 2011)

http://www.derailleurhanger.com


----------



## Ketterechts (8. April 2011)

Vielleicht braucht ja jemand wieder welche :

http://shop.ebay.de/schaltauge_de/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## bvarnfullagts (14. April 2011)

Yes on that two bolt version for the 93-5 steel frames it's a different hanger than the aluminum frames so you need to be careful what you are buying is correct.  There's a difference in the dropout thickness between the aluminum and steel frames.


----------



## Rahbari (16. März 2012)

Gottseidank habe ich dieses 92er Schaltauge fürs Psyclone in meinen diversen Kisten noch gefunden. 36h war ich in Panik, weil es nicht mehr da lag, wo ich dachte, es hätte liegen müssen.

Daher nur Interesse halber bzw. weil meins minimal verbogen ist: gibt es das noch irgendwo (als Repro)?


----------



## Kruko (16. März 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> gibt es das noch irgendwo (als Repro)?



Jepp, gibt es bei betd.co.uk


----------



## Jonnychen (10. März 2014)

Hallo,

da sich bisher noch keiner gemeldet hat, versuch ichs nochmal hier:

Bei mir ist heute das Schaltauge gebrochen.
Fahrrad ist ein GT Force 2006.
Kann das Auge nirgends finden. Falls jemand nen Hinweis hat oder noch besser ein Schaltauge für mich, gerne her damit!
Danke und Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2014)

Jonnychen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da sich bisher noch keiner gemeldet hat, versuch ichs nochmal hier:
> 
> ...



Force und 2006 will bei mir nicht so recht zusammenpassen. Mach doch mal ein Foto vom Rad und vom Schaltauge. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonnychen (11. März 2014)

Guten morgen und danke für deine Hilfsbereitschaft.

Den Rahmen habe ich von einem Kollegen, der leider das Baujahr nicht mehr genau wusste. Anbei habe ich einige Bilder, die den Rahmen und insbesondere das Schaltauge zeigen.
Den GT Support habe ich auch angeschrieben, leider bislang keine Reaktion.
Im Internet habe ich zwei Augen gefunden, die passen könnten:

http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...taugen/GT/Schaltauge-GT-i-drive-5-so-cal.html
http://www.schaltauge.com/GT-Schaltauge-150

Ich seh da nur marginale Unterschiede...


    

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Jonas

Edit: Hab mir die GT Produktkataloge nochmal angeschaut und mein Rahmen sieht sehr nach dem GT Force 2.0 aus 2009 aus...

Edit#2: Mit Edit Nr. 1 habe ich mir meine Fragen selbst beantwortet. 2009er GT Force Rahmen und schaltauge.com hat das passende Schaltauge dafür. Vielen Dank, vllt hilft der Thread ja irgendwann jemandem


----------



## Kruko (11. März 2014)

Jonnychen schrieb:


> Guten morgen und danke für deine Hilfsbereitschaft.
> 
> Den Rahmen habe ich von einem Kollegen, der leider das Baujahr nicht mehr genau wusste. Anbei habe ich einige Bilder, die den Rahmen und insbesondere das Schaltauge zeigen.
> Den GT Support habe ich auch angeschrieben, leider bislang keine Reaktion.
> ...



Na Supi,
Schaltauge bekommst Du aber auch bei jedem GT-Händler, z. B. hier Cyclery. Alternativ kannst Du auch die Ausfallenden vom Sanction verwenden und das ganze auf Steckachse umbauen. Dafür benötigst Du aber auch das entsprechende Hinterrad.


----------



## cyclery.de (11. März 2014)

Hallo,

die GT Sachnummern fürs Force (deins ist ein 2008er) lautet: ATIDH0063 (9mm Schnellspanner --> 29,90 €) und ATIDH0118 (12mm Maxle --> 39,90 €).

Kannst mich gerne per PN anschreiben, wenn Du eins haben möchtest.


----------



## Ramkal2007 (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Ich suche die Zugumlenkung fürs Innenlager Gehäuse unten für GT Tempest!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## cleiende (14. Dezember 2014)

Junge, das ist ein Std-Teil. Gibt es von Shimano bei jedem Radhändler.


----------



## cizeta (15. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend 

ich habe ein kleines problem 

ich habe ein Sanction 2.0 von 2011 da ist allerdings das schaltauge defekt 

eins zu finden ist nicht das problem aber ich würde gerne wieder ein Lila eloxiertes verkaufen.

hat vielleicht jemand von euch eins davon rumliegen 


MFG dennis


----------



## Romano71 (1. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen ,ob die Schrauben vom Schaltauge beim 94er (2stk) mit Kettenblattschrauben identisch sind?
Ich hab bei ebay einen Rahmen erworben...poliert,neue Decals und jetzt kann ich nicht fahren weil die Schrauben fehlen...


----------



## Mintia (1. Mai 2015)

Sind identisch. Wie gesagt, kurze Kettenblattschrauven gehen auch.


----------



## Romano71 (1. Mai 2015)

Super...1ter Mai...wo bekomm ich die jetzt her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (2. Juli 2018)

Lebt diese Seite noch????
Mein Neffe hat sich an seinen GT Helium Elite das Schaltauge abgefahren. Ich habe schon etwas im Netz gesucht, aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. Hat von euch Spezialisten einer ne Idee?


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Juli 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Lebt diese Seite noch????
> Mein Neffe hat sich an seinen GT Helium Elite das Schaltauge abgefahren. Ich habe schon etwas im Netz gesucht, aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. Hat von euch Spezialisten einer ne Idee?



Ich vermute du meinst das Helion Elite? Frag doch einfach mal direkt bei dem User @cyclery.de an, der vertreibt GT-Bikes. Oder schau mal hier.


----------



## beuze1 (13. Juli 2018)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich vermute du meinst das Helion Elite?



Hallo tofu,
danke für Deine Antwort , wir sind bei schaltauge.de fündig geworden und mit etwas Nacharbeit,
hat es auch perfekt gepasst


----------

